

Seven years ago next month, Tim Bray predicted the End of SOA... - jdubray
http://www.ebpml.org/blog2/index.php/2013/03/20/the-end-of-the-web

======
dan1234
SOA = "Service-oriented architecture", first time I've come across that term
(I always say "Web Services").

~~~
jdubray
LoL

